#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Where can i study acca in australia - Study acca in australia

## nitika.arora

Regardless of where in the world you initially register to become an ACCA student, undertake your examinations, gain your practical experience and subsequently apply for full membership. ACCA will be there to offer you support and guidance at a local level, where ever you are in the world now, or plan to be in the future.

In Australia, ACCA Australia & New Zealand has its headquarters in Sydney, with support for New Zealand based students out of Auckland.

The Australian National Office is available to answer enquires from prospective and existing students by email, fax or post.

Brochures describing the syllabus, examinations and other qualifying requirements are also available at ACCAs global website.

*Prospective students*

Initial student registration is undertaken in Glasgow, Scotland, so registration forms and supporting documentation must be sent directly to the ACCA Student Department in Glasgow, not to the ACCA Australia & New Zealand Centre in Sydney. Examination applications are also processed in Glasgow.

*Exemptions for Australian or New Zealand degrees*

Holders of recognised Australian or New Zealand Bachelor degrees may be eligible for exemption from part or all nine papers from the Fundamental level of the ACCA Qualification. There are no exemptions offered for the Professional level.

Exemptions are only ever confirmed at the point of registration when a full academic transcript is viewed by the ACCA Admissions Department.

*Undertaking ACCA examinations in Australia and New Zealand*

Examinations are held in June and December each year on the same day worldwide, regardless of where you are.

*The commencement time for exams in:*

New Zealand and the eastern states of Australia (Adelaide, Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane) is 5pm local time finishing at 8pmPerth, Western Australia, is 3pm local time finishing at 6pm.
*Regular exam centers*

There are regular examination centres in Sydney and Melbourne, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand.

*Special exam centers
*
It is possible to arrange paper-based exams at centres other than regular centres. These are referred to as special centres. Requests for special centres should be sent in writing, together with your exam entry form, to ACCA's Examinations Department by:

15 March for June exams15 September for December exams.





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

